# Punctuation marks end of sentence



## Gwunderi

שלום

I have a rather "technical" problem you perhaps know.
I have configurated my PC (Windows XP) so that it can write Hebrew, and it works (nearly) perfectly. Only the punctuation marks at the end of a text don't appear at the end, but at the beginning of the sentence.

אני לומדת עברית. גם אתם?
Hier the point appears at the end of the sentence (because the text continues), but the question mark is at the beginning of the text.

Do you have this problem too, and do you know if (and how) it's possible to avoid it?

תודה רבה


----------



## origumi

The software you use needs to support RTL (right-to-left) languages. Microsoft Word supports it. Gmail supports it. But many packages do not. So you need to have the correct tool with the correct configuration.

In this forum you can wrap the text with RTL or RTLP tags and the Hebrew (or Arabic) shows well.


----------



## Gwunderi

Thanks for your answer.

But my PC (the software) supports RTL, I can perfectly write Hebrew without difficulties; it's automatically written from right to left. Only the punctuation marks at the end don't appear at the end.

Does anybody have the same problem?


----------



## tFighterPilot

Welcome to our world... 

It depends on where you're typing. If it's in Word or Open Document there's a button called Right To Left. It's not the same button as Align Right.


----------



## Gwunderi

Thank you for your welcome!

When I write in Word, I have to press the button "Align Right", but there's no button "Right to Left". I see that you live in Israel, and perhaps the PC's there are different?

I had to install some files from the Windows CD to be able to write Hebrew. Now I can choose in the taskbar if I want "DE" for German or "HE" for Hebrew. When I choose "HE" the text is automatically written from right to left. So I can write Hebrew without difficulties, the only problem is the punctuation mark at the end of the text. And *only* the last punctuation of the whole text.

If I write three sentences, it looks so:
ברוך הבא! איפה אתה גר? אתה גר בישראל?

Or one sentece looks so:
איפה אתה גר?

Very strange, isn't it? I can't find how to put the last mark at the end - perhaps it's my software, but I have no possibility to test it on an other PC, as normally they don't support Hebrew.


----------



## OsehAlyah

Hi Gwunderi. Welcome to the forum from me as well. I also use Windows XP on one of my computers and it exhibits the same behavior as the one you describe. 
Also I wanted to let you know that you can switch your languages with a keyboard shortcut in Windows XP by pressing Alt+Shift keys at the same time.

HTH


----------



## Gwunderi

Hi HTH, thanks for your welcome too. I'm glad that you have the same problem (not glad for you, but glad that someone knows what I mean ). So I think that it's a problem we must live with? As long as I write for my own, it's not a big problem, but a bit disturbing. 

When I installed Hebrew I was asked by the system if I want the shortcut, but I refused (3 keys a time is too much for me). But thanks for your info.

P.S. Do you soon oseh alyah? - I'm TOO curious, I know.


----------



## OsehAlyah

Gwunderi said:


> When I installed Hebrew I was asked by the system if I want the shortcut, but I refused (3 keys a time is too much for me).


Just 2 keys.  Not three. Alt is one and Space is the other key. 


Gwunderi said:


> P.S. Do you soon oseh alyah? - I'm TOO curious, I know.


Not soon enough. בעזרת ה' יום אהד It's all in His hands.

P.S. HTH abbreviation means Hope This Helps.


----------



## Gwunderi

OsehAlyah said:


> Not soon enough. בעזרת ה' יום אהד It's all in His hands.



I make you my best wishes since now.

IHTR (It helped, toda raba)


----------

